
The Adult Education Market is Imploding - luu
http://hapgood.us/2013/05/17/the-adult-education-market-is-imploding/
======
drharris
I think this is best explained as an effect of the "go to college" mantra
shoved on kids in the 80s and 90s. There are fewer and fewer adults who are
not already college educated.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Educational_attainment_in_the_U...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Educational_attainment_in_the_United_States))

